# LaMacha made me cry..



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Someone posted a funny picture of a goat with a caption that read "I don't always talk about goats... sometimes I sleep" or something like that... and off I went, surfing the net for pictures. It started innocently! I saw dozens of "goat memes" in my online browsing today... trying to cheer up a friend....

I laughed so hard at this picture that I cried....

It's a screenshot from my cell phone. I think that I should go to bed after posting this! Must just be one of those days!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

lol how cute


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Very cute! and I can totally relate haha


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's why I have a Mastiff...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to frame that in my bathroom! :-D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Accurate...


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Haha so true! :ROFL:


----------



## Twiller-01 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm looking for what I read on the internet are 'teacup' goats. Are they smaller than 17 inches and who sells them; I really wanted something with long hair, but not one that faints


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

:ROFL::ROFL: Hee, hee, Ha--too funny!!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Gotta love that face! Too funny!


----------

